# Centrelink benefits - Bridging Visa and 820



## anker (Feb 5, 2018)

Dear All

My wife is currently on bridging visa waiting for 820 notification. Am already a PR.

- Can she avail the centrelink benefits after the 2 years wait period if on 
bridging visa?
- Can she avail the centrelink benefits after the 2 years wait period if on 
820 visa?

She is on the lookout for jobs but market seems very slow and even though am working, unable to plan for future with my pay alone.

If answer is yes for either does she have to register somewhere now itself or wait for 2 years.

Kindly help confirm.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I always thought that people were not eligible to claim benefits from CentreLink for several years after they were granted Permanent Residence, but this outside my area of expertise. 

Best bet would be to contact CentreLink and find out.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

there is a calculator on the centerlink website that might help. As with CCMS may not be able to directly but as it takes both partners into account might be something indirect.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

My understanding is the only benefits someone can get without being PR and meeting the waiting period requirements are parenting payments. Your wife will not be eligible for newstart payments etc.

I think it is important to remember that as sponsors we sign a form saying that we will take care of the applicant financially for 2 years.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Mish said:


> I think it is important to remember that as sponsors we sign a form saying that we will take care of the applicant financially for 2 years.


Not only that: sponsors may have to reimburse the Commonwealth for any benefits paid to the visa applicant during that period.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Surly not after sponsorship is/has been withdrawn and you have zero idea of if they are in the country or not and they can appeal to the death even after 2 years expires.

My ex left 2 years to the day after PMV granted, in court defending Domestic Violence claims at a inconvenient place, for me in an attempt I would not show - stated she was getting money from Centerlink and at the time was on a 820 for far less than 2 years. I think was around 15 months on the 820 on the day in court that she lost.

So it is a strange area - that I don't know much about other than hearing under oath.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

What name did you use?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

No Centrelink benefits, other than for Children for 2 years after PR is *granted*.



> New residents may have to wait 104 weeks before they can get most of our payments or use our services. This doesn't apply to family assistance payments.
> 
> The waiting period is time spent in Australia as an Australian resident.
> 
> ...


For some people, especially those arriving on a PMV, it can add up to quite a few years.

For my wife, it will be 5 years in Australia before being eligible.

Entered Australia on 300 visa on 18/3/16, we expect/hope the PR to be granted in May 2019, then eligible for Centrelink in maybe May 2021.. That's another 3 years away..

Hope it isn't needed


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Novakmurray said:


> Where did my posts go?


Maybe it's time to find a new hobby. You've had your bit of fun.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Novakmurray said:


> It seems that everyone in here can say what they like except me. This is not a hobby to me, nor is it a joke. All I want is for people to listen and give me a non bias opinion.
> 
> I am sorry if I come across all weird, but that is just my personality. I certainly don't mean anything harsh. I do like to be treated respectfully and *feel that there are those on here that bully and put people down*.


Last time that was said we all had a beer!


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

You may not like the answers, but I think all your questions have been answered here.

All this nonsense about bullying is wearing a bit thin.

From a professional point of view, I think your sponsorship looks extremely shaky.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

You make it sound like a business transaction instead of a partner sponsorship.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

What beer do you drink? I expect it is Fosters.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Novakmurray said:


> I have a few back up girls just incase.
> I believe this is normal and goes on all the time with partners in a different country.


That is definately not normal at all. Marriage is suppise to be "till death do we part" and exclusive of all others.


----------



## anker (Feb 5, 2018)

thanks for the replies guys

also looks like my thread has been hijacked


----------

